# Vermittel Werbt einem Freund Mount



## Linostar (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich vermittel wieder zwei Werbt einem Freund Mounts (Herz der Obsidianschwinge)+1 freimonat WoW (13euro) gegen verschiedene Optionen für den geworbenen:

30k Startgold
10k+ 1 Blizzshopmount
16k+ 1 Blizzshop oder Tcg Pet

Der Server spielt für die geworbenen (fast)keine Rolle.

Wenn ihr Interesse oder aber weitere Fragen habt, schreibt mich an.


----------



## Linostar (13. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## Linostar (5. März 2013)

/push


----------



## Linostar (27. Juni 2013)

/Update 

Habe wieder eines was ich vermitteln kann


----------



## Linostar (14. August 2013)

Wieder eins vermittelt, sollte ich wieder jemanden haben Update ich das ganze.

Falls geworben werden möchte kann ich gerne was aushandeln. Einfach mal melden


----------

